# Aberlour A'bundah



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

This stuff is unbelievable! I can't believe that it's close to 59.5% alcohol. 

Any other fans? Anything similar I should try?


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

How 'bout a description/review for those of us who don't feel like googling it?


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

I've had the 10 and 12 year olds but haven't been able to saved up enough for the A'Bundah. Both the 10 and 12 are good.


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

Mark C said:


> How 'bout a description/review for those of us who don't feel like googling it?


It's a sing malt cash strength unfiltered bottling from Aberlour, a Speyside distillery. No age given on the bottle. I get lots of citrus and spice flavor. Even though it's cask strength I can drink it easily without adding water.

Also, it's in the $60 - $70 range so you are a getting a relatively good bang for your buck especially considering the alcohol content.

Here are some tasting notes that I didn't write, but which I agree with for the most part:

A 19th-century-style whisky matured in Spanish oak sherry butts, then bottled at cask strength. A superb after-dinner malt.

Colour 
Deep, rich amber.

Nose
An intoxicating aroma of mixed spices, praline and spiced orange, harmonising with rich, deep notes of sherry.

Taste 
Orange, black cherries, dried fruit and ginger, spiked with dark bitter chocolate and enriched with sherry and oak.

Finish
Bitter-sweet notes of exotic spices, dark chocolate and oak.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Deucer said:


> This stuff is unbelievable! I can't believe that it's close to 59.5% alcohol.
> 
> Any other fans? Anything similar I should try?


I love the stuff!!!:tu

There are a lot more out there in the 50.0 Vol plus range than you may think. I would guess that there are at least 30 different ones. Here is an example of a few:

Ardberg Provenance - 55.8 Vol
Ardberg 28 yo Cadenhead - 54.4 Vol
Ardmore 19 yo Cadenhead - 59.0 Vol
Ben Nevis 26 yo - 57.4 Vol
Bowmore Cask Strength - 56.0 Vol
Caol ILA 20 yo - 57.8 Vol
Glenfraclas 105 - 60.0 Vol
Highland Park 25 yo - 53.5
Laphroaig 10 yo Cask Strength - 57.3


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

Sounds delicious... must....resist.... another slope....


----------



## blugill (May 26, 2008)

Scotch was my slope before cigars!

Love the Speysides! Not quite as much as I love the Isla Malts though!


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

blugill said:


> Scotch was my slope before cigars!
> 
> Love the Speysides! Not quite as much as I love the Isla Malts though!


The only Islay malt I've had so far is Lephoig 10 year and it tasted like band aids...

A couple other more experienced scotch drinkers (one of whom had tasted the Lephoig 10 before) both though it might be off.

I don't know if I got a bad bottle or if it just doesn't agree with my palate. I"m going to revisit Islay after I pick up a few more bottles from Speyside and Highland.


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

I agree, A'bundah is very good (finished a bottle last night), but I think that Balveine is better.


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

compuag said:


> I agree, A'bundah is very good (finished a bottle last night), but I think that Balveine is better.


Are you takling about the Doublewood?


----------



## compuag (Dec 16, 2007)

Deucer said:


> Are you takling about the Doublewood?


I've had the 12, 15, and 21yr with the 15 being my favorite (mainly due to the price). But ALL of them are great.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

compuag said:


> I've had the 12, 15, and 21yr with the 15 being my favorite (mainly due to the price). But ALL of them are great.


I agree, they are wonderful single malts, however, in this thread we are referring to power, and they do not come close. They are all in the range of 40% vol., while the ones we are talking about are in the 50% to 56% vol, very strong alcohol content!


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

If you like the Abunadh I think you'll enjoy the Glenfarclas 105.

As for the Laprhroaig that tastes like bandaids, its supposed to taste like that  I hated it at first but after forgetting about the bottle for a couple months I revisited and loved it. My favorite single malt scotch.


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

adsantos13 said:


> If you like the Abunadh I think you'll enjoy the Glenfarclas 105.
> 
> As for the Laprhroaig that tastes like bandaids, its supposed to taste like that  I hated it at first but after forgetting about the bottle for a couple months I revisited and loved it. My favorite single malt scotch.


Thanks for the heads up. The glenfarclas 12 is another oneI really enjoy, so I'll give the 105 a shot.

I'm going to let the Laprhoaig sit for a while then revisit it. My roommates said they would kill me if I opened it in the house again though 

I got a chance to taste the Lagavulin 16 and liked it, so it's not just islay that's turning me off. I guess the Laprhoaig 10 was just a bit too much for someone who is relatively new to scotch.


----------



## Stefan8708 (Jun 3, 2008)

Deucer said:


> Even though it's cask strength I can drink it easily without adding water.


I gotta agree this stuff is amazing...my favourite so far. Although it does actually recommend you add a dash of water to bring out its true flavours...


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

Stefan8708 said:


> I gotta agree this stuff is amazing...my favourite so far. Although it does actually recommend you add a dash of water to bring out its true flavours...


I've tried that too, but I gave the full strength stuff a try. Thanks for the heads up though!


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Stefan8708 said:


> I gotta agree this stuff is amazing...my favourite so far. Although it does actually recommend you add a dash of water to bring out its true flavours...


Adding water is absolutely the connoisseurs way to bring out all the flavors a single malt has to offer. The recommended method is to add one tablespoon of refrigerated (Very Cold) Spring Water to your tumbler, and then pour in one jigger (1 & 1/2 shots) of your favorite single malt and allow it to sit for several minutes. Sip slowly and enjoy the flavors!

Aberlour A'bundah will amaze you with it's complex flavor profile, when allowed to open up in the above manor!


----------



## zipa (May 24, 2008)

You shouldn't use cold water, because the coldness mutes the flavors and numbs your taste buds. Well, everyone is of course encouraged to enjoy their scotch the way they like it the most, but if you really want to catch all the little subtleties of the drink, you shouldn't let it cool down.

Water does help some whisky, though. I usually don't use more than a drop or two, and I always taste it neat first.


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

zipa said:


> You shouldn't use cold water, because the coldness mutes the flavors and numbs your taste buds. Well, everyone is of course encouraged to enjoy their scotch the way they like it the most, but if you really want to catch all the little subtleties of the drink, you shouldn't let it cool down.
> 
> Water does help some whisky, though. I usually don't use more than a drop or two, and I always taste it neat first.


:tpd:

agreed.


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

I saw the a'bundah for $75 at a local store. Should I keep looking?


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

That's 10-15 dollars more than I pay for it, so I would say yes


----------



## Les Paul (Jul 20, 2008)

I paid $65 for mine, Batch 13, I believe. A delicious cask strength SMSW. Better than my Macallan that I paid $50 for. I add a few drops of distilled, room temperature water to the Aberlour to open it up.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Good Stuff!!

http://www.ludwigsfinewine.com/240019?utm_source=wine-searcher.com&utm_medium=vert&utm_campaign=std

NOTE: Can't ship to some states


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Great price. Unfortunately, Arkansas is one of the states into which they cannot ship. I picked up a bottle of Aberlour 12 year old tonight, though. It's much smoother and richer than the Balvenie DoubleWood that I sampled a couple of hours ago. Doesn't have that dry, woody kick either. Neither of these are "peaty."

Sorry for the thread-jack... I just get really excited about this new hobby.
:al


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

Deucer said:


> The only Islay malt I've had so far is Lephoig 10 year and it tasted like band aids...
> 
> A couple other more experienced scotch drinkers (one of whom had tasted the Lephoig 10 before) both though it might be off.
> 
> I don't know if I got a bad bottle or if it just doesn't agree with my palate. I"m going to revisit Islay after I pick up a few more bottles from Speyside and Highland.


If it tasted like bandaids. it was off. It should taste like anchovies mixed with diesel fuel.


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

Mine was the Batch 21, same as the one being sold in the link above. $51 is a great price...


----------



## ThreeSheets (Jul 4, 2008)

I paid $55.00 for both of the bottles of this I have had.

Note:
Be very careful of accidentally drinking a half bottle of this stuff at a sitting. Dont ask me how I know. It gets VERY easy to drink after the first glass.

u


----------

